

EPIC - FOIA Documents Reveal DHS Monitoring Political Dissent on Social Networks - adamrights
http://epic.org/2012/01/epic---foia-documents-reveal-h.html

======
tzs
From the Times article, it doesn't sound like this was about monitoring
"political dissent" but rather about seeing how the public felt about things.

If I post something on my blog expressing my opinion on some issue, or I tweet
about it, or otherwise broadcast it to the world, I'm happy if it is read by
people who are in a position to decide that issue and might influence them to
make the decision I want.

------
adamrights
A good friend did the research and filed for the documents... it's going to be
in the NY Times today too: [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/14/us/federal-
security-progra...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/14/us/federal-security-
program-monitored-public-opinion.html?_r=3)

